# Darrel Reaches 10,000 Posts!



## jaypeecee (8 Jul 2020)

Hi @dw1305 

Darrel, if you reply to this thread, that will be your 10,000th post on UKAPS!

A big *Congratulations* from me! 

JPC


----------



## dean (8 Jul 2020)

Omg Does he every sleep 
Congratulations that’s an amazing achievement and shows just how committed he is 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kilnakorr (8 Jul 2020)

Amazing. All that knowlegde and help he has added to this forum and its members


----------



## dw1305 (8 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 
Thanks everybody, it hasn't really been 10,000 posts in 12 years, it has been the same five posts repeated 2000 times each. 

I've learned a lot from the forum (its members really), and I think I was very lucky to have found it when I did. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2020)

Congrats mate you are one of the ukaps heroes in my eyes always has a good answer and great in depth explanation with it thank you for all your help


----------



## Jayefc1 (8 Jul 2020)

@jaypeecee what an amazing gesture you have made to @dw1305 I'm sure we all appreciate you pointing this out thank you


----------



## Zeus. (8 Jul 2020)

But the same five posts have helped at least 2000 times each.

So the actual number of times you have help folks far exceeds 10,000 Post  Not quite sure what the 'R' is on one of your post but its well over '1'

Your an inspiration to us all and an ambassador of the hobby


----------



## DeepMetropolis (8 Jul 2020)

Congratulations @dw1305!

Thanks for all the help and inspiration you gave us..
Hope you're here to stay to reach the next milestone.. 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G920F met Tapatalk


----------



## jaypeecee (8 Jul 2020)

Hi @Jayefc1 


Jayefc1 said:


> @jaypeecee what an amazing gesture you have made to @dw1305 I'm sure we all appreciate you pointing this out thank you



I noticed a couple of weeks ago that Darrel (@dw1305) was getting very close to the 10,000 mark. I could hardly believe my eyes today when I noticed that Darrel was at 9,999 messages/posts. Couldn't miss the opportunity to thank him. But, rather than resort to PM, I felt that we'd all like to thank him for what he has given us.

JPC


----------



## SRP3006 (8 Jul 2020)

Before I joined UKAPS I lurked for a bit  and posts from @dw1305 popped up and helped me all the time, and since I joined I am still reading old posts and new posts that help many people.


----------



## Geoffrey Rea (8 Jul 2020)

Cheers for putting up with us all @dw1305 😂 

Like the others, really appreciate how long you’ve been on UKAPS helping and educating.

Members and lurkers alike are very lucky that you’re here.


----------



## Onoma1 (8 Jul 2020)

Fantastic achievement. Thank you for all your advice.


----------



## sparkyweasel (8 Jul 2020)

🍻      🎂


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Jul 2020)

Congrats Darrell  welcome to the 10k club  
Members like you keep this forum going and what it is today, one of the best in the world for planted tanks


----------



## Witcher (8 Jul 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all,
> Thanks everybody, it hasn't really been 10,000 posts in 12 years, it has been the same five posts repeated 2000 times each.
> 
> I've learned a lot from the forum (its members really), and I think I was very lucky to have found it when I did.
> ...


Congrats to the inventor of quickest Nitrate test in the world!
But... it looks like _one-legged ginger irishman on a thursday _needs to be repeated 2000 times to fill up your challenge ;P


----------



## rebel (9 Jul 2020)

HOTDAIM! His posts are so informative as well with multiple cool links. 

Nice of peoples to notice his free service.

Kudos my man.


----------



## GHNelson (9 Jul 2020)

Congratulations Darrel ......... 🥳🥂💐


----------



## dw1305 (9 Jul 2020)

Hi all, 





Witcher said:


> Congrats to the inventor of quickest Nitrate test in the world!


If it had been more straightforward <"to get accurate NO3 values"> I probably wouldn't have ever gone down the publicizing the <"Duckweed index"> route.  <"I'd used myself">, but without ever really appreciating  that it could be expanded into a more general approach.

This forum made me think a lot more carefully about the underlying science, and when I read Tom's (@plantbrain) and Clive's (@ceg4048)  posts <"about EI"> I knew I needed to <"raise my game">.





Witcher said:


> it looks like _one-legged ginger irishman on a thursday  _needs to be repeated 2000 times


I have become quite attached to him, but then <"I'd be lost in the 2000 posts."> .........He might have a <"spin-off career on YouTube"> (link found via cockney and gargoyle).

When I started the cycling posts they <"weren't very well received"> (re-found this one via the "kittens" analogy). It was right at the start of the nitrification revolution, and I didn't have the scientific references <"to show that nitrification was a lot more widespread than the literature suggested">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (9 Jul 2020)

LondonDragon said:


> Congrats Darrell  welcome to the 10k club
> Members like you keep this forum going and what it is today, one of the best in the world for planted tanks



Members like you keep this forum going and what it is today, the best in the world for planted tanks  
ftfy


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Jul 2020)

sparkyweasel said:


> Members like you keep this forum going and what it is today, the best in the world for planted tanks
> ftfy


Too kind, I just provide the means, the regular members is what makes UKAPS what it is today


----------



## Fiske (10 Jul 2020)

Congrats on the milestone Darrel.

What's even more amazing is the consistent quality of your posts. You might feel you are repeating yourself, but I bet a lot of members, new and old, find something of use in them. I know I do. 

Keep on keeping on.


----------



## brhau (10 Jul 2020)

He's an animal.


----------



## JoshP12 (11 Jul 2020)

brhau said:


> He's an animal.



This. 

Thanks Darrel - backbone to many threads. 

Josh


----------

